# mx518 vs. mx518 refresh



## Der_ZockerMK (7. Oktober 2008)

Wo ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen der MX518 und der MX 518 refresh????

Kann mir das mal einer erklären??????


----------



## zerO (7. Oktober 2008)

der größte Unterschied ist soweit ich weiß, dass die neue 1.800 dpi anstatt 1.600 hat.
Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## clock-king (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann ist der Unterschied, dass die MX 518 Refresh einen höher auflösenden Sensor hat.

Edit:Mist da ist mir jemand zuvor gekommen.Nein!


----------



## zerO (7. Oktober 2008)

Was ich allerdings seltsam finde, meine MX518, die ich mir vor ca 3 Monaten gekauft haben, hat auch schon 1800 dpi 
Hab auch keine Ahnung was da los ist ^^


----------



## Grivel (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe beide Varianten, das mit 1800 zu 1600 ist nen Unterschied und dann hab ich dsa Gefühl die neue ist irgendwie "härter" der ganze Stoff, mag aber auch sein, dass meine durch 3 Jahre Nutzung etwas abgenutzt ist und daher sich anders anfühlt.


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (7. Oktober 2008)

Ok, der Unterschied ist ja net wirklich gravierend, wurde auch was am design oder erogonomie verändert??

Ich bin schonmaöl beruhigt das ihr auch alle keinen richtigen plan davon habt, dann bin ich schonmal nicht der einziege dumme


----------



## Gutewicht (7. Oktober 2008)

also ergonomie ist die Gleiche, da die Form die Gleiche ist.

Designtechnisch wurde soweit ich weiß auch nix verändert


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub neben der Dpi-Anzahl wurde auch etwas an dem "Dellenmuster" gemacht, ansonsten soweit ich weiß nichts weiter. 
PS: hab auch die MX518 refresh


----------



## Maggats (7. Oktober 2008)

die gleitpads sind bei der refresh geändert wurden. bei der alten mx518 warens 5 kleine pads, so wie bei der mx510. bei der refresh ist vorne und hinten ein großes pad und rechts ein kleines


----------



## Gutewicht (9. Oktober 2008)

mal ne kurze Frage:
man kann als abo prämie im pcgh dvd abo die mx518 nehmen. nur ist es dummerweise die alte version mit 1600dpi. da mein momentanes abo bald ausläuft und ich ne neue maus brauch, lässt sich das ja super verbinden. was meint ihr, sollte ich die alte mx518 als prämie nehmen oder lieber gleich die refresh variante normal kaufen? Ist der unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1800dpi wirlich spürbar???

bitte helft mir ein wenig bei meiner entscheidung

so long


----------



## ThugAngel87 (9. Oktober 2008)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> mal ne kurze Frage:
> man kann als abo prämie im pcgh dvd abo die mx518 nehmen. nur ist es dummerweise die alte version mit 1600dpi. da mein momentanes abo bald ausläuft und ich ne neue maus brauch, lässt sich das ja super verbinden. was meint ihr, sollte ich die alte mx518 als prämie nehmen oder lieber gleich die refresh variante normal kaufen? Ist der unterschied zwischen 1600 und 1800dpi wirlich spürbar???
> 
> bitte helft mir ein wenig bei meiner entscheidung
> ...



also ich habe die MX 518 seit 2 Jahren. sprich das "alte" model.
und ich liebe diese maus.
sieht zwar nimmer aus wie gestern gekauft 
aber hatte schon einige andere nager getestet und fand keine für mich selbst besser.

und ich glaube auch nich das es große unterschiede gibt.
denn habe nen 22zoller Samsung.
und bei Shootern zb. auch keine probs.


----------



## moddingfreaX (9. Oktober 2008)

200 Dpi Unterschied merkt man im normalen Spiel eig nur ganz ganz minimal!
Wenn du nicht umbedingt total auf High-Sense polarisiert bist, wirst du den Unterschied kaum merken!


----------



## caine2011 (9. Oktober 2008)

ich habe hier beide nebeneinander liegen, das Äußere unterscheidet sich minimal (dellenmuster) man muss schon sehr genau hinschauen.

bei beiden lassen sich treiberseitig auch 2000dpi einstellen (setpoint >erweitert)

es gibt für mich vom spielen keine unterschiede (die 200dpi merkt man auch bei 1600x1200 nicht)

ich liebe das absolut geniale scrollrad

kannst die aus dem abo nehmen,denn ich hab meine letztes weihnachten geholt (ohne refresh) und die hatte schon 1800dpi


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch schon seid ca. 2 Jahren eine MX518 und bin nun auf die MX518 refresh umgestiegen und die höhere Dpi Wert nutze ich gar nicht, da mir 800 Dpi reichen. Nur wenn ich am Raster ausrichten muss nutze ich die 400 Dpi. 

Die Gleitfüsse der refresh sind meiner Meinung nach besser als die alten aber die Rasterung des Mausrads ist mir nicht straff genug...

Aber sonst gibts nichts zu bemängeln, außer dass sie von XP nicht als G3/MX518 erkannt wird sondern nur als eine HID konforme Maus!


----------



## AnthraX (11. Oktober 2008)

also den dollen unterschied machen 200dpi nicht aus. 
Ich persönlich mag diese Maus überhaupt nicht, ist irgendwie so groß und "klobig".
Ich bin Razer nutzer


----------



## Gutewicht (11. Oktober 2008)

Also die Form ist für mich perfekt. Ich hab auf der letzten Lan mal mit einer gezockt und war einfach nur begeistert. Es war allerdings auch noch die alte Version


----------



## jokergermany (10. August 2009)

Ich hoffe mich foltert hier keiner, wenn ich den Thread aufwecke.

Führen die neuen Gleitpads zu einer Verbesserung?

Meine Maus hat nun nach 2,5 und dabei hatte ich sie nach 1,5 Jahren schon einmal umgetauscht, weil mir die Füße zu dolle abgenutzt waren, einen Fuß verloren.

Nunja, die Maus wird schon viel benutzt, aber trotzdem^^
Bin gerade am überlegen ob neue MX518 oder neue Füße^^

€dit:
http://logitech-de-emea.custhelp.com...i=&p_topview=1

Die Frage hat sich erledigt, da ich die Füße kostenlos bekomme^^
Meine uralte kabellose Logitechmaus wird dann auch noch eine neue Abdeckung für das Batteriefach und neue Füße bekommen 

 Na das werde ich beim nächsten Kauf oder bei der nächsten Beratung berücksichtigen^^

€dit2:
Ach, nen neuen Tastaturfuß für meine G15 (orginal) bräuchte ich auch noch^^

Mal schauen was mein Vater so braucht (3 Logitech Mäuse und 2 Logitech Tastaturen^^)


----------



## Cohiba (11. August 2009)

einfach die geilste maus..finde ich 

btw..mit so viel dpi kann man doch net zocken


----------



## Naumo (11. August 2009)

bin jetzt wieder bei meiner mx518mit 5 füßen aber dellenmuster ???? egal
hab die maus seit 3 jahren und bin überaus zufrieden.. meine G5 is nach 5wochen abgesegelt ^^ liegt grad bei amazon und ich will mein geld zurück.. will mir die roccat holn...


----------

